# Problem with connecting Philips SNB5600 router.



## Janciic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi. 

One week ago I buy new Philips SNB5600 wireless router + wireless USB adapter. I do everything that said in manual but.. I can't connect to network through WLAN (my laptop has a WLAN). Can anyone help me (please, don't give me link to to manual - I do not understand anything there  ). Oh. And I type 192.168.1.2 in the browsers address bar and *I can't log in to Webbox*. What username and password does I need to use? blank field ar incorrect and _admin_ & _admin_ too. I'll be very thanksfully if you help me to connect thhrough WLAN. ray:


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

by default the IP is 192.168.1.2 and username and password are blank. So if they dont work it seems that someone has changed them. In which case you need that person to give you them, or try a factory reset to get them back to default. you do this by inserting a pin into the small hole on the bottom of the Router, Hold it depressed for about 25 sec in which time the router lights will flash. after the 25 sec the router will be back to factory setting.


----------

